# Verslavingen > Roken >  Wat Moet Ik Doen

## rookster

moet ik dat nu allemaal geloven of niet van de zyabn ??

ik sta voor de keuze en heb een voorschrift liggen van zyban , mijn dokter zegt ook dat het larie is wat erop internet word gezegt over zyban 

ik rook niet veel 15 per dag , met wat ben ik het beste , pleisters of zyban 

rookster

----------


## patsy

hallo 

ik kan alleen maar zeggen ik het ook probeerde met zyban.Heb dit 14dagen gebruikt.Maar nadien moeten stoppen vanwege klachten.
Ik kreeg enorme koppijn , zware hartkloppingen ;en black outs.
kreeg toen oo kte horen indertijd (was ook in het nieuws)er overlijdens waren.Alles bij elkaar bekeken kreeg ik angst aangezien mijn klachten dan ook ,en ben er mee gestopt.Mijn huisarts was al geen voorstander van dit medicament ,wou het zelfs niet eerst voorschrijven.Toen ik terug naar arrts ging vroeg hij mij hoe he twas met mijn roken???? ikvertelde mijn verhaal en zijn antwoord was ,tja heb u voordien gezegd ik er geen voorstander va nwas .Nu er zijn velen die klachten hebben van dit ,en velen die er goed mee waren.Dus i kdenk persoonlijk dat het beetje afhangt va npersoon tot persoon .Maar ik lig hier met die dure zyban en ik denk er niet meer aan om er nog eens mee te starten .Was er echt slecht van ,zo erg soms dat ik winkel black out kreeg .
je kan altijd eens proberen maar bij het minste dat je zou ervaren stop er mee.
Groetjes patsy

----------


## inxsnl

> _Originally posted by rookster_@24-12-2003, 09:41:45
> * moet ik dat nu allemaal geloven of niet van de zyabn ??
> 
> ik sta voor de keuze en heb een voorschrift liggen van zyban , mijn dokter zegt ook dat het larie is wat erop internet word gezegt over zyban 
> 
> ik rook niet veel 15 per dag , met wat ben ik het beste , pleisters of zyban 
> 
> rookster*


 Hoi
het is aanjezelf of je de verhalen in dit forum geloofd
Ik kan je een ding melden mijn huisarts schrijft het nooit meer voor.
vanwege de gevaren . deze gevaren gelden niet voor iedereen maar ikzelf zou het risico niet willen nemen . Ik heb met eigen ogen gezien waar het toe kan leiden . wees dus zeer voorzichtig bye the way er zijn maar heel weinig artsen in ons land op de hoogte van de gevaren omtrent zyban vrgr Tim

----------


## jan de smit

hallo,

ik ben het helemaal eens met Tim, lees eerst maar eens in het forum van ZYBAN supergevaarlijk, nou ik kan je vertellen dat mijn vriend na bijna 10 weken nog steeds niet de oude is met deze troep, en die had er maar 2 geslikt denk toch echt goed na voor je aan ZYBAN begint.

groetjes jan de smit
[email protected]

----------


## Gast: patty

hallo 

uw dokter zegt dat het larie is he,het is geen larie als je het zelf ondervonden hebt .Zyban is slecht en met heel veel nawerkingen.
Op internet kan je genoeg verhalen lezen van mensen die zyban gebruikten,en allen waren ze er slecht van.Elkeen had neveneffecten,ik zelf ook.Ik had zware koppijnen,en hartkloppingen;en duizeligheid.Onlangs sprak mijn zus mij hierover aan,ze wou ook starten en heb haar mijn verhaal gedaan ivb met zyban.Ik vind als dokters zoals die van mij ,er totaal negatief over zijn ze het gewoon niet moeten voorschrijven ook.Gewoon hier in belgië uit de handel halen die rotzooi&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#3 3;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;je voelt je totaal zieker dan dat je eraan begon&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
groetjes patty

----------


## olivier

ben nu al 2 dagen met Zyban bezig en heb nog geen probleem alleen een beetje druk op de borstkast maar ti&#39;s haalbaar. Ik doe voort omdat ik absoluut van het roken vanaf wil en hou jullie op de hoogte.
Ik ben al 25 j bij dezlefde dokter, een vrij bekende in het antwerpse. Hij heeft dat minutieus bestudeerd en zag geen enkel gevaar.
Wordt dus vervolgd...
Wish me good luck...

----------


## rookster

> _Originally posted by olivier_@04-01-2004, 23:26:28
> * ben nu al 2 dagen met Zyban bezig en heb nog geen probleem alleen een beetje druk op de borstkast maar ti&#39;s haalbaar. Ik doe voort omdat ik absoluut van het roken vanaf wil en hou jullie op de hoogte.
> Ik ben al 25 j bij dezlefde dokter, een vrij bekende in het antwerpse. Hij heeft dat minutieus bestudeerd en zag geen enkel gevaar.
> Wordt dus vervolgd...
> Wish me good luck...*


 ik ben nu aan mijn dag 10 bezig en moet zeggen het gaat de goede kant op , ik rook er nu nog twee maar volgende week stop ik en dat zal goed te doen zijn , daar de afkeer van de sig begint te komen , ik steek ze aan maar na een paar trekken doe ik ze uit 

ik ben ook al 22 jaar bij de zelfde dokter , en hij zei me , geen bang hebben doen zei hij , hij weet dat ik heel weinig medicatie neem omdat ik er niet zo voor ben , maar hij zei , ga door het is je redding 

word vervolgd .... rookster

----------


## rmaheiwegenberendsen

hoi ik ben 27november 2003 begonnen met zyban
6 december 2003 was mijn stop dag :
nu vandaag 5 jan.2004 rook ik nog steeds niet&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;& #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
ik heb twee doosjes zyban gebruikt en ik ben om de twee weken naar mijn huisarts gegaan om te vertellen hoe het ging met mij 
ook ik had last van slapeloosheid en zwarehoofdpijn
ik mocht voor mijn hoofdpijn paracetemol gebruiken
maandag 29 december ben ik in overleg met mijn huisarts gestopt met zyban het is helemaal niet nodig om zyban 9 weken te slikken,mijn buurman heeft ook maar twee doosjes zyban gebruikt het gaat om de eerste 2weken dat je zyban gebruikt dat is voldoende om de medicijnen hun werk te laten doen,en gebruik geen nicotine pillen of pleisters als je zyban gebruikt want daar gaat je bloeddruk van omhoog, mijn advies is ga elke twee weken naar je huisarts en laat je bloeddruk meten of maak een praatje zie het als een stok achter de deur,morgen 6 jan 2004 kan ik zeggen ik heb al een maand niet gerookt  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Gast: Annemiek

Hallo,

Ben 2 Januari begonnen met Zyban. IK merk er nog helemaal niets van. Maak me dus zorgen of dit middel wel aan zal slaan. Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe lang het duurt voordat je er iets van merkt (dat je minder trekt krijgt in een cigaretje)?

----------


## rmaheiwegenberendsen

hallo,annemiek,
het duurt ongeveer 7 a 8 dagen voor je iets van zyban gaat merken,ik had op de 8ste dag een hele vieze smaak in mijn mond als ik een sigaretje nam, ik heb wel een uur mijn tanden gepoetst,daardoor kwam ik erachter dat ik niet zoveel trek meer had in een sigaret,
ik wens je heel veel sucses  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## rookster

> _Originally posted by rmaheiwegenberendsen_@06-01-2004, 12:36:35
> * hallo,annemiek,
> het duurt ongeveer 7 a 8 dagen voor je iets van zyban gaat merken,ik had op de 8ste dag een hele vieze smaak in mijn mond als ik een sigaretje nam, ik heb wel een uur mijn tanden gepoetst,daardoor kwam ik erachter dat ik niet zoveel trek meer had in een sigaret,
> ik wens je heel veel sucses  *


 mag ik vragen hier boven , wanneer ben jij met twee pillen begonnen ? ik ben nu aan mijn dag 11 bezig en ga vandaag met twee beginnen , en vrijdag mijn stopdag doen 

groetjes rookster

----------


## rmaheiwegenberendsen

hallo rookster,
ik heb de pillen volgens het zyban boekje geslikt,
dus 6 dagen 1 tablet en op dag 7 2 tabletten 
heb jij geenboekje gehad,zoja dan kun je op blz.26alles netjes bijhouden,ik heb er veel baat bij ik streep het elke dag aan ik kan zo mooi bijhouden hoelang ik al niet gerookt hebt,
ik hoop dat het jou ook mag lukken,
laat nog eens wat van je horen,sucses,rita  :Big Grin:

----------


## rookster

> _Originally posted by rmaheiwegenberendsen_@07-01-2004, 16:30:02
> * hallo rookster,
> ik heb de pillen volgens het zyban boekje geslikt,
> dus 6 dagen 1 tablet en op dag 7 2 tabletten 
> heb jij geenboekje gehad,zoja dan kun je op blz.26alles netjes bijhouden,ik heb er veel baat bij ik streep het elke dag aan ik kan zo mooi bijhouden hoelang ik al niet gerookt hebt,
> ik hoop dat het jou ook mag lukken,
> laat nog eens wat van je horen,sucses,rita *


 hallo , morgen is mijn stopdag &#33; , ben nu drie dagen bezig met twee pillen , k&#39;denk dat het wel gaat lukken , dus vandaag nog twee en tis er mee gedaan , ik laat je nog wel weten hoe het voelt

rookster

----------


## annemiek

hallo rookster
Je schrijft dat je voordat je stopt al 3 dagen aan de 2 pillen zit. Daar zat ik ook over te denken om dat te doen. Heb nu 6 dagen geslikt en merk nog helemaal niks. &#39;t Lijkt wel alsof ik alleen maar meer zin heb om te roken. Jij had dus geen problemen met 2 pillen en roken? Ik vind het allemaal nog al wat hoor. Heb al eerdere stoppogingen gedaan en weet nog precies hoe vreselijk ellendig ik me voelde: opgefokt, depressief, agressief etc. Dat wil ik dus niet nog een keer meemaken.
Vandaar de zyban&#33; Dan schijn je dat allemaal niet mee te maken. Nou ik heb er een hard hoofd in&#33;&#33;&#33; Lees ook nog Allen Carr erbij (voor de 6e keer). De eerste keer dat ik hem las sprak het me ontzettend aan, en ging het goed. Maar toch weer in de fout gegaan. Spreek nu over 5 jaar terug. Lekker verslaaft geweest aan de nicotine-kauwgum en daarbij nog af en toe roken ook. Slechter kan niet. Maar goed, ik wil er dus echt vanaf&#33;&#33;&#33; maar ben gewoon bang voor dat ontzettende stress gevoel (agressief, depressief, etc) en dat ik toch weer in de valkuil raak.
Maandag is m&#39;n eerste stopdag, tadaaaaaaa, dus het is wel verantwoord om die laatste 3 rookdagen 2 pillen te slikken???
.......berendsen schreef dat-ie op de 8e dag pas iets van de zyban merkte. Er is nog hoop dus&#33;

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by annemiek_@08-01-2004, 22:42:47
> * hallo rookster
> Je schrijft dat je voordat je stopt al 3 dagen aan de 2 pillen zit. Daar zat ik ook over te denken om dat te doen. Heb nu 6 dagen geslikt en merk nog helemaal niks. &#39;t Lijkt wel alsof ik alleen maar meer zin heb om te roken. Jij had dus geen problemen met 2 pillen en roken? Ik vind het allemaal nog al wat hoor. Heb al eerdere stoppogingen gedaan en weet nog precies hoe vreselijk ellendig ik me voelde: opgefokt, depressief, agressief etc. Dat wil ik dus niet nog een keer meemaken.
> Vandaar de zyban&#33; Dan schijn je dat allemaal niet mee te maken. Nou ik heb er een hard hoofd in&#33;&#33;&#33; Lees ook nog Allen Carr erbij (voor de 6e keer). De eerste keer dat ik hem las sprak het me ontzettend aan, en ging het goed. Maar toch weer in de fout gegaan. Spreek nu over 5 jaar terug. Lekker verslaaft geweest aan de nicotine-kauwgum en daarbij nog af en toe roken ook. Slechter kan niet. Maar goed, ik wil er dus echt vanaf&#33;&#33;&#33; maar ben gewoon bang voor dat ontzettende stress gevoel (agressief, depressief, etc) en dat ik toch weer in de valkuil raak.
> Maandag is m&#39;n eerste stopdag, tadaaaaaaa, dus het is wel verantwoord om die laatste 3 rookdagen 2 pillen te slikken???
> .......berendsen schreef dat-ie op de 8e dag pas iets van de zyban merkte. Er is nog hoop dus&#33;*


 echt als ik dat allemaal lees word ik depri ik vind jullie allemaal slappe karakters gewoon stoppen beetje wilskracht tonen en niet grijpen naar al die middelen.
dat is toch niet zo moeilijk. 
en gewoon stoppen met mensen die niet roken vergiftigen 
want dat doen julie.
blij dat de overheid eindelijk ingrijpt en julie aanpakt totaal verbod op tabak zou beter zijn.
gewoon stoppen met dat gezeur

----------


## annemiek

guest,
wat een ongelooflijke eikel ben jij zeg&#33; Zeker weer zo&#39;n eentje die nooit gerookt heeft. Wees gvd blij dat we het in ieder geval proberen om te stoppen met jullie niet-rokers te vergiftigen en zit onze karakters niet af te kraken&#33;&#33;&#33; In plaats dat je ons nu een beetje stimuleert..... stank voor dank noem ik dat, lul&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## rookster

> _Originally posted by annemiek_@09-01-2004, 20:10:33
> * guest,
> wat een ongelooflijke eikel ben jij zeg&#33; Zeker weer zo&#39;n eentje die nooit gerookt heeft. Wees gvd blij dat we het in ieder geval proberen om te stoppen met jullie niet-rokers te vergiftigen en zit onze karakters niet af te kraken&#33;&#33;&#33; In plaats dat je ons nu een beetje stimuleert..... stank voor dank noem ik dat, lul&#33;&#33;&#33;
> 
> *


 just annemiek , we doen moeite om te stoppen en dan krijg je dat , ik geef er zelfs nog veel geld aan uit om te kunnen stoppen 

pak die aan ... die niet willen stoppen , maar ons niet hé 

rookster 

annemiek ,.... ja ik heb met twee pillen nog drie dagen gerookt , kan geen kwaad , omdat je er toch niet veel zal roken &#33; 

ben mijn tweede dag nu bezig zonder sig , het valt mee , niet zo erg als ik dacht &#33;

veel succes maandag , met je stopdag

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by annemiek_@09-01-2004, 20:10:33
> * guest,
> wat een ongelooflijke eikel ben jij zeg&#33; Zeker weer zo&#39;n eentje die nooit gerookt heeft. Wees gvd blij dat we het in ieder geval proberen om te stoppen met jullie niet-rokers te vergiftigen en zit onze karakters niet af te kraken&#33;&#33;&#33; In plaats dat je ons nu een beetje stimuleert..... stank voor dank noem ik dat, lul&#33;&#33;&#33;*


 wat stank voor dank moet ik je nog dankbaar zijn ook.
je zou gewoon moeten stoppen voor je medemensen en je inplaats je kids enzv te vergiftige
en je ken ook slecht tegen commentaar met je ,lul, enzv.
en ik heb nooit gerookt smerige gewoonte ken je beter gaan zuipen daar heeft een ander geen last van ik blijf jullie slap vinden ,geen karakter,&#33;slappe hap en een eikel ben je zelf een aso die geen rekening houd met andere mensen.
maar dat kan je wel zien aan je taalgebruik A.S.O

----------


## Guest

Guest,
Ik kreeg gewoon de slappe lach toen ik je commentaar las, geweldig.&#33;&#33;&#33; Alsof zuipers geen zwak karakter hebben&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; Tjonge, jonge, ik weet gelijk wat voor&#39;n vlees ik in de kuip heb&#33;

----------


## annemiek

Wat er gebeurd is weet ik niet, maar het bericht hierboven is afkomstig van Annemiek. We blijven wel eerlijk he&#33;

----------

